# Gov Kemp signs bill legalizing CVA 40 caliber muzzleloader



## lampern (May 25, 2021)

https://www.gon.com/news/two-governors-attend-georgia-sci-event


----------



## Crakajak (May 25, 2021)

Guess you can only hunt with a CVA muzzleloader in 40 cal.No others allowed ???


----------



## lampern (May 25, 2021)

There is a CVA muzzleloader on the table next to Kemp in the picture.

You got money and influence, you get reg changes just like that

This must be the rifle that got legalized right quick. It came out just this year:

https://cva.com/product/paramount-htr-nitride-realtree-hillside/


----------



## bilgerat (May 25, 2021)

lampern said:


> There is a CVA muzzleloader on the table next to Kemp in the picture.
> 
> You got money and influence, you get reg changes just like that
> 
> ...


for 1200  bucks Ill just buy a good  mod 70 Winchester and wait a week


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 25, 2021)

lampern said:


> There is a CVA muzzleloader on the table next to Kemp in the picture.
> 
> You got money and influence, you get reg changes just like that
> 
> ...



You don't need money to get a law change, just persistence!  #minnowtraps


----------



## lampern (May 25, 2021)

Oh you do when the law is changed the same year the rifle comes to market.

Come on, CVA lobbied or gave money to the higher ups at the DNR and got their rifle legalized just like that.

Getting minnow traps legalized was like moving a sand dune with a teaspoon. Very frustrating.

Then again many folks had been using minnow traps all along despite them being illegal. So the law was being ignored.


----------



## shdw633 (May 25, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> for 1200  bucks Ill just buy a good  mod 70 Winchester and wait a week



In Georgia the gun is not as needed as in other states, like out west or in states that will allow you to hunt with a muzzleloader during their shotgun season, like Illinois.  A ML like that can reach out quite farther and more accurately than a shotgun, albeit that you only have one shot instead of three as you would in the shotgun.  I have a 700 Remington Ultimate and am thinking of selling it to get that new CVA as I use my RUM in Illinois during shotgun season and I did use it in Michigan for the same reason until they started allowing straight walled cartridges at which time I went to the 450 Bushmaster in that state.


----------



## lampern (May 25, 2021)

Yup this more for states like Illinois and Iowa


----------



## across the river (May 26, 2021)

Who cares?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 27, 2021)

I think it is hilarious that certain caliber air guns are legal but similar caliber MLS are not.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 27, 2021)

across the river said:


> Who cares?



Those with $$$$$, they travel and are impacted, lobbied and got the rule changed.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 27, 2021)

earlthegoat2 said:


> I think it is hilarious that certain caliber air guns are legal but similar caliber MLS are not.



This law set the minimum caliber at .30 for muzzleloaders, same as air rifles.


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2021)

lampern said:


> Oh you do when the law is changed the same year the rifle comes to market.
> 
> Come on, CVA lobbied or gave money to the higher ups at the DNR and got their rifle legalized just like that.
> 
> ...


I’ve never heard of someone giving a person a ticket for a minnow trap so was it really worth the effort ?


----------



## Milkman (May 29, 2021)

It was a big deal about 20 years ago when muzzleloaders got their own season. I bought one then. Still use it. 
Move along nothing to see here.


----------



## lampern (May 29, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’ve never heard of someone giving a person a ticket for a minnow trap so was it really worth the effort ?



Has anyone gotten a ticket for using a 40 caliber muzzleloader on deer?

Some GA counties don't even have a game warden


----------



## Throwback (May 29, 2021)

lampern said:


> Has anyone gotten a ticket for using a 40 caliber muzzleloader on deer?
> 
> Some GA counties don't even have a game warden


The more appropriate question is how many people even own a 40 caliber or smaller muzzleloader.
I can’t remember ever checking anyone that did. I think I checked maybe three people in my career with a recurve/longbow. And that included a primitive archery hunting club in one county I worked


----------



## frankwright (May 30, 2021)

I don't care but it was a big deal to CVA and SCI as they were there at the signing of the bill.
I guess the idea was to push CVA's new line of rifles with one of them being $1200+.
It will be popular in the shotgun,Muzzleloader only states I am sure!


----------



## flconch53 (May 30, 2021)

Don't forget CVA is still headquartered in Atlanta


----------



## Ray357 (May 30, 2021)

lampern said:


> https://www.gon.com/news/two-governors-attend-georgia-sci-event


Can't believe thAt group of Sportsmen would eat in same room with that traitor?


----------



## Ray357 (May 30, 2021)

Throwback said:


> The more appropriate question is how many people even own a 40 caliber or smaller muzzleloader.
> I can’t remember ever checking anyone that did. I think I checked maybe three people in my career with a recurve/longbow. And that included a primitive archery hunting club in one county I worked


If they not legal for hunting, why would they have one when you check them?


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 31, 2021)

I cant believe ga still has a “primitive weapons” or “archery” season anymore. Inlines and crossbows have made both of those terms hilarious.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2021)

Less than five members of this forum use true primitive weapons to hunt with. What most consider primitive are far from it.


----------



## Ray357 (May 31, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Less than five members of this forum use true primitive weapons to hunt with. What most consider primitive are far from it.


You mean my smokeless inline that matches 458 Win Mag velocity/energy ain't primitive.

Seriously, on occasion, I hunt with a percussion Hawken and round ball, but I don't want NO part of flintlock.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (May 31, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Less than five members of this forum use true primitive weapons to hunt with. What most consider primitive are far from it.



He means selfbows with knapped heads.


----------



## Throwback (May 31, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I cant believe ga still has a “primitive weapons” or “archery” season anymore. Inlines and crossbows have made both of those terms hilarious.


Modern Compound bows are just upright crossbows


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jun 1, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> He means selfbows with knapped heads.


Or, an Atlatl. How far are we going back to be primitive? It isn't legal to hunt with chunking rocks.


----------



## flconch53 (Jun 1, 2021)

I was at an aboriginal arts show a couple of years ago and for the states that are having atlatls  included in Primitive weapons season the sporting goods companies are pushing carbon fiber darts and atlatls. Sheesh!!


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2021)

Bowyer29 said:


> Or, an Atlatl. How far are we going back to be primitive? It isn't legal to hunt with chunking rocks.



You can't tell me this new CVA rifle is "primitive" and deserves its own special season?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jun 1, 2021)

lampern said:


> You can't tell me this new CVA rifle is "primitive" and deserves its own special season?


My fault!!!!!


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2021)

Bowyer29 said:


> My fault!!!!!


----------



## LTFDretired (Jun 1, 2021)

We should stick together and let folks hunt with whatever is legal. Being divisive is what the antis want, one weapon at a time to take away


----------



## Ray357 (Jun 1, 2021)

LTFDretired said:


> We should stick together and let folks hunt with whatever is legal. Being divisive is what the antis want, one weapon at a time to take away


I agree. I honestly don't care what's legal in p.w. season.  I just like to call out the fact that this stuff is not primitive. Nothing primitive about my inline.


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2021)

LTFDretired said:


> We should stick together and let folks hunt with whatever is legal. Being divisive is what the antis want, one weapon at a time to take away



It was just legalized this year (muzzleloading rifles under 45 caliber-30 cal or larger) for deer. Companies have their lobbyists.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2021)

lampern said:


> It was just legalized this year (muzzleloading rifles under 45 caliber-30 cal or larger) for deer. Companies have their lobbyists.



So if everything is based off lobbyists and $ who lobbied to create the 45 rule?


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So if everything is based off lobbyists and $ who lobbied to create the 45 rule?



I just assume CVA.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2021)

lampern said:


> I just assume CVA.


They weren’t around 50 years ago where they?


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2021)

To support your posts, though, everyone that wants a 50 caliber has one now. So they got to create new demand ?


----------



## Ray357 (Jun 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They weren’t around 50 years ago where they?


When did muzzleloader season start in Ga.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 1, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> When did muzzleloader season start in Ga.


Repeat after me
“Hunter opportunity”
Repeat it until that’s your answer to everything hunting season related

Why do we have WMA’s that are open year round to anything you can imagine  instead of actually managed ?
why do we have multiple deer seasons?
Why do we not change seasons/bag limits in the face of overwhelming evidence we need to change them?
Why does deer season last half the year?
Repeat as needed .


----------



## lampern (Jun 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They weren’t around 50 years ago where they?



I was referring to this recent change.


----------



## Ray357 (Jun 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Repeat after me
> “Hunter opportunity”
> Repeat it until that’s your answer to everything hunting season related
> 
> ...


No where in there is the answer to my question. What year did muzzleloader season start in GA.
Muzzleloader season actually limits opportunity compared to opening general firearms season a week early.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 2, 2021)

If they are going to allow crossbows during archery season they might as well make this minor change for muzzleloader season. Besides, most people have never killed a deer over 100 yards with a rifle in GA.

Crossbows during archery season has 500X the impact that this rule change has. So I dont see it as a huge game changer.


----------



## flconch53 (Jun 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> They weren’t around 50 years ago where they?


50 years ago CVA was an American company. Connecticut Valley Arms. I have one of their early rifles


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 2, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> If they are going to allow crossbows during archery season they might as well make this minor change for muzzleloader season. Besides, most people have never killed a deer over 100 yards with a rifle in GA.
> 
> Crossbows during archery season has 500X the impact that this rule change has. So I dont see it as a huge game changer.



And crossbows didn't really have a big effect on harvest overall.  This change will have zero measurable effect on deer harvest which is why I supported it when asked.  As a biologist I don't care what you hunt them with as long as I know how many were killed.  If I held the magic wand we wouldn't have a primitive weapons season, but it's not up to me.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

I signed a petition in the early 70's asking for a muzzleloader season. The guys pushing this all shot flintlocks and caplocks. For whatever reason it fell through. About the time inlines became prolific, maybe 35 or 40 years ago the first ML season was finally set.
I seldom hunt the special ML season as I hunt with my flintlock all during the regular deer season. I own 2 flintlocks that I built, one is a .40 caliber I built for Turkeys, the other is a .54 I built for deer and hogs. I did not like the idea of  using a .40 for deer, still don't, as the ball is too light and small. Even if .40's were legal I still would not use mine for deer as I feel it's irresponsible.
Turkeys are another matter though as the .40 round ball is an excellent killer of big gobblers. I have taken several with mine.
As for deer I think the .54 is the best caliber for deer in Georgia. I only use patched round balls in both rifles.
I think a hunter should use whatever he/she wants to use as long as it's legal. And that hunter should feel secure in that we all have their 6. And that's for the good of the sport.


----------



## lampern (Jun 4, 2021)

Correct me if I am wrong but this new long range 40 caliber rifle can be legally used on turkeys in Ga?


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

The last regulations I read would make this new long range .40 caliber legal for turkeys in Georgia.
However I have no idea what changes in the regs this new rifle might cause. The days of properly classifying a muzzle loader are long gone. The same regs that apply to me and one of my flintlocks also apply to scoped inlines capable of accurate shooting far beyond what I can accomplish with a round ball and open sights. It's not just Georgia either, just try and land a ML tag in Illinois or a Bull Elk tag in Colorado, a flintlock hunter stands very  little chance of being drawn.
At least I never did and I tried a lot.


----------



## lampern (Jun 4, 2021)

I figured the regulation of limiting rifles for turkeys to muzzleloading rifles was a safety issue and guns like this make that questionable anymore.


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2021)

I've used a .45 and it knocks a buck dead. Longest shot so far was about 80 yards.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 4, 2021)

lampern said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but this new long range 40 caliber rifle can be legally used on turkeys in Ga?


Scoped muzzleloaders have been legal for turkeys in Georgia for a long time
Can’t recall ever seeing someone hunt with one and I’ve checked probably hundreds of turkey hunters.
I’ve actually checked more people hunting illegally with deer rifles than legally with scoped muzzleloaders


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 5, 2021)

lampern said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but this new long range 40 caliber rifle can be legally used on turkeys in Ga?



This law change didn't affect turkeys at all.  You've always been able to use muzzleloaders for turkeys as Throwback said, but there was never a caliber restriction for them like there was for deer and bear.

*O.C.G.A. § 27-3-4*
(5) It shall be unlawful to hunt turkey with any weapons except shotguns using No. 2 shot or smaller, muzzleloading firearms, longbows, crossbows, recurve bows, or compound bows. Any person taking turkey in violation of this paragraph shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished as for a misdemeanor, except that a fine imposed for such violation shall not be less than $250.00;


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 7, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> This law set the minimum caliber at .30 for muzzleloaders, same as air rifles.


So 562 was really just a broader caliber range of muzzleloaders and CVA took advantage of the bill to do a PR event?  Is that how to read this?


----------



## rigderunner (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh boy didn’t some panties get waded over this one.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jun 8, 2021)

rigderunner said:


> Oh boy didn’t some panties get waded over this one.


Who was wading in panties?  I normally either wear waders or sometimes I'll wet wade in shorts...


----------



## Throwback (Jun 8, 2021)

rigderunner said:


> Oh boy didn’t some panties get waded over this one.


But somebody “might” do something .....


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 9, 2021)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So 562 was really just a broader caliber range of muzzleloaders and CVA took advantage of the bill to do a PR event?  Is that how to read this?



HB362 was a bill that codifies all the DNR regulations, it's something that has to be done each year and sometimes they will add a few other items to it but usually nothing of great significance.  The muzzleloader caliber change was one of those things.  They probably reached out to some key legislators and made the request for the change.  The legislators then deferred to DNR to weigh in on the impacts to wildlife and hunting.  Being that it primarily impacted deer, the question came to me and I supported the change because there was no reason to object to it.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 9, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> HB362 was a bill that codifies all the DNR regulations, it's something that has to be done each year and sometimes they will add a few other items to it but usually nothing of great significance.  The muzzleloader caliber change was one of those things.  They probably reached out to some key legislators and made the request for the change.  The legislators then deferred to DNR to weigh in on the impacts to wildlife and hunting.  Being that it primarily impacted deer, the question came to me and I supported the change because there was no reason to object to it.


thank you ! ???


----------



## Throwback (Jun 9, 2021)

It’s nice to know the big dogs in state government ?


----------



## lampern (Jun 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It’s nice to know the big dogs in state government ?



And have some money and lobbying to back that up


----------



## Throwback (Jun 9, 2021)

lampern said:


> And have some money and lobbying to back that up


Yeah i got to send that check. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## lampern (Jun 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Yeah i got to send that check. Thanks for the reminder



What do you want changed?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 10, 2021)

If a  .50 caliber uses a .44 -.45 caliber bullet in a sabot.....how small of a bullet will be used in a .40 caliber muzzle loader sabot ?  My son killed a handful of deer with a .36 caliber round ball when he was small. All at bowhunting distance tho.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 10, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If a  .50 caliber uses a .44 -.45 caliber bullet in a sabot.....how small of a bullet will be used in a .40 caliber muzzle loader sabot ?  My son killed a handful of deer with a .36 caliber round ball when he was small. All at bowhunting distance tho.



The caliber is for the gun, not the projectile.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 10, 2021)

10-4 just wondering how small the projectile will be .


----------



## flconch53 (Jun 11, 2021)

If a 50 cal shoots a .44 projectile simple math dictates that a 40 cal would shoot a 34 cal projectile.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 15, 2021)

LTFDretired said:


> We should stick together and let folks hunt with whatever is legal. Being divisive is what the antis want, one weapon at a time to take away



I needed a good laugh


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Yeah i got to send that check. Thanks for the reminder


PM sent for where to mail it and how to make it out. You can thank me later ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2021)

lampern said:


> What do you want changed?


I want to be able to kill 3 bucks legally.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 15, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> I want to be able to kill 3 bucks legally.



You can now.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jun 15, 2021)

A 40 caliber superslug/no excuses slug is the best flying projectile that'll ever come out of the end of a front stuffer.


----------



## rosewood (Jun 23, 2021)

The spirit of the muzzleloader season has long gone out the window.  The modern legalized muzzleloaders are pretty dang close to centerfire rifles so the point has become moot.  I do hunt muzzleloader season just because it gives me a week head start on the season.  Nothing nostalgic there for me.

I can see this being an advantage in states that restrict the use of centerfire for sure.  But for only 1 week in GA, I will stick with my $130 Wolf. 

Rosewood


----------



## gawildlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Well I hope Kemp got some of that money for his retirement fund because 2022 is anyone but traitor Kemp.


----------



## gawildlife (Jun 23, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Can't believe thAt group of Sportsmen would eat in same room with that traitor?



Most of these "sportsmen" would toss mama under the train as long as it wasn't their pet deer rifle or bird gun on the block.


----------

